# First Deathly Hallows Trailer



## MA-Caver (Jul 1, 2010)

Well it's finally out... too bad it's in two parts and so far apart between releases... sheesh.
Looks very heavy duty and hopefully not too truncated like the last three books... (sigh)... 
Enjoy...  http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/movie-talk-hermiones-hand-cleaned-up-for-theaters.html 
The accompanying article is about how they cleaned up a trailer so that it would be suitable for all audiences. As if the sight of blood is disturbing to children who are fans of the films.  

Dunno if I want to watch it in 3-D yet... depends.

Still wish that all the movies (esp. from Goblet Of Fire to the newest) were in two parts... sooo much got cut out from the book because they were too long for film tastes. Yet Jackson got away with having extended versions of the three LOTR films. 

Ah well.
They're all good either way.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks pretty good, i'm excited to see them...VERY glad that it is 2  parts so that they can do some justice to the end of the series.


----------

